
Ask HN: I want to 3D print masks – how? - eibrahim
I want to 3d print masks but don&#x27;t have a printer or experience.  Is there a &quot;getting started&quot; guide?  I don&#x27;t know what printer to buy and what material, etc...  Thanks.
======
MScott3d
You can print a working mask using both PLA or ABS filament, but then you'll
need to change the surface of the printed model in order to reduce the risk of
contamination.

Here you can find a range of breathing mask 3D printable models:
[https://top3dshop.com/3d-model-
finder/?q=breathing%20mask%20...](https://top3dshop.com/3d-model-
finder/?q=breathing%20mask%20with%20screw%20in%20filters)

This video includes a good tutorial on how to 3D print, assembly and finish a
working breathing mask. I strongly suggest watching it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77PgC3kMrFs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77PgC3kMrFs&feature=youtu.be)

------
aiscapehumanity
Prakashlabs info [http://web.stanford.edu/group/prakash-lab/cgi-
bin/labsite/pu...](http://web.stanford.edu/group/prakash-lab/cgi-
bin/labsite/publications/) As for anything else idk any groups intimately but
this is a great doc (below) for resources, more than I have time to look over,
but a trove of community responses
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/home](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/home)

------
aiscapehumanity
I don't think it's necessary to strive for that as a beginner, an n95 can't be
wholly printed well by an average maker let alone a beginner(no offense!).
Printing just a normal mask, you'd probably do better printing face shields.
Prakashlabs(foldscope and octopi inventor/leader) is already on exploring
possibilities of nano fiber production, and a slew of people are trying to
convert decathlon into n95 replacement candidates. So I'd ask do you really
want to start your own project as a beginner or research WIP communities?

~~~
eibrahim
I don't know what i want. I just want to help and also need an excuse to buy a
3d printer :)

~~~
aiscapehumanity
All good. I'd say try to print a face shield as your first real project after
just playing in basic geometry. Good luck!

------
aiscapehumanity
Update for the sake of this post as a perspective of project ideas too: An
aerosol box idea.

[https://twitter.com/annimaniac/status/1244124967521751041?s=...](https://twitter.com/annimaniac/status/1244124967521751041?s=19)

